# Having surgery!



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I just wanted to say I'd be MIA for a while. I'm having surgery tomorrow...a tonsillectomy (at my "advanced age"....YUCK!!). The surgeon said I'd be hopped up on narcotics for a full 2 weeks so if you see any strange posts, just ignore, lol!!

My DH is taking next week off to be with me. I have an AI disorder and I'm a bleeder, so I'm a little worried. And I know too much....

I originally thought this would be a great time for DH and Tessa to bond but they are bonded just fine now. She attacked him while ago and gave his face a good cleaning...so cute!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jan, Sorry to hear you have to have surgery. That's no fun. You will be in my thoughts tomorrow. Tell DH he has to log on and let us know all went well. Hope you get lots of healing Tessa hugs when you get home.


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Jan,

I'm sorry to hear you are having surgery tomorrow. I'll definitely say a prayer that all goes well....but I'm sure it will! Just be sure and take it extra easy and let DH take care of you. I'm sure Tessa will be glad to keep you company while you recuperate. Hugs to you!

Eileen


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug:Take care and get well soon!!
Sending you good health vibes and best wishes:hug:
Sally
PS-Stock up lots of ice cream!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan - Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan,
Get well soon and tonight stock up on ice cream and popsicles! I am sure Tess will be a great bed aid!

Amanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jan,

I'm sorry you have to have the surgery but I know it's going to be fine. Just take care of you and let hubby take care of the rest. Prayers from here for a quick recovery.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Jan we will be thinking of you tommorow.....please try and take it easy and have little Tessa take good care of you she will know that you are not feeling well!!!! Hopefully we will hear from you soon!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan~ Prayers for an uncomplicated surgery and recovery. Hugs to you ((((((Jan))))))


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Wishing you a speedy recovery I'm sure Tessa will be there ready to give kisses.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jan, I hope you have an easy surgery and a quick recovery.

And I have to admit that I almost hope you post during those two weeks. Better yet, I hope you feel good enough to even consider it.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Best of luck to you Jan.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

All the best with the surgery and wish you a speedy and healthy recovery!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Best of luck to you Jan...

Invest in some of those popsicles--the good red ones! I too,had my tonsils out. I was 17,and unfortunately it is true,the older you are,the worse it is (I was wishing I had been 5).
The popsicles do wonders-------

Quick recovery and good wishes to you Jan!:angel::hug::angel::hug:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Jan,

You will be in my prayers often. I had my tonsils removed at an "advanced age" I was I think 33 or 35 I have a very bad memory anyway. Eat ice cream and only liquids at least 2 days. I was told to start eating regular food the next day and I do not think that was good advice. Smoothies and anything cold was best. It helped numb the paid. Good luck and ask your husband to keep us up to date if he would please.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Jan...

My thoughts and prayers are with you!! :hug:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Jan best wishes with your surgery tomorrow and we look forward seeing your posts again real soon! I'm sure Tessa will lay next to you and help you recover - animals know these things and she'll now be your care giver! Don't Talk! Speedy recovery to you and Kisses and hugs!:tape:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Jan...my prayer for you is for a complication free surgery and quick recovery! I remember when my brother had his out and got to eat ALOT of ice cream!! Darling, I would let DH treat me like a queen!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jan,

I'll be thinking of you! :kiss: I had my tonsils taken out too, granted..I was 8 and don't remember too much other than Dumbo painted in my room! lol, But I'm sure Tessa will step up and be the best 'nurse' ever! They are so intuitive to when you are feeling bad! I hope you have someone around to help you out, and the meds don't kick your arse' too badly. I'm sure you've thought about this, but keep them locked up safely and be very careful not to drop any if you are 'loopy'!  :kiss: Are you staying overnight at the hospital?

hugs,
Kara


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Jan, I am sending out healing vibes to you to wish you a quick recovery, and I will be thinking of you. :hug: How sweet of your hubby that he will be helping you out - very sweet  Hugs to you Jan :grouphug:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

So sorry you have to have surgery, but I hope it is uneventful and you heal quickly. Tess will be a great healing aid. Both Maddie and my previous havanese were glued to my side when I was ill. They're great healing helpers!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Take good care of yourself. 2 of my 3 kids had their tonsils/adnoids removed this summer....I feel for you.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Wishing you a quick and easy recovery! I bet Tessa takes extra good care of you. These sweet little Havs are pretty sensative to our needs.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yikes Jan,
Good luck tomorrow. I had mine taken out when I was 40. I'm not gonna lie to you, it was pretty painful, but that's probably because I didn't take the pain killers. I'll keep you in my prayers, but make sure you rest and really take it easy.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jan, best of luck to you! I had it done at 20 years and that was late too. Unfortunately we suffer more post surgery than kids do, so be prepared to rest and make sure you got good meds to keep you 'content'. Come back soon!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Jan, I hope everything goes well and you heal fast. Take care.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Jan, wishing you an easy go of it. Ge well soon. I hope Tessa is a good little nurse.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks to all of you for your well wishes...it means a lot. This forum is so kind and caring!

Katrina, yes, now they tell you to eat solid food, supposedly to prevent scabs/bleeding. My DS had his out a few yrs ago at age 19, he forced himself to eat solid food and still ended up spitting up clots and going back to surgery for a bleeder one week post-op. 

Kara, all surgery nowdays is practically drive through  Although DH wishes they'd keep me knocked out until I'm healed! So, Dumbo himself was in your room painting? Those must have been some good drugs! I want me some of that stuff, ound:

Linda, I am SO going to take any and all drugs allowed, LOL!!

The good news is no more infections when this is all over with!!

DH has instructions to let you all know how it went.

I'm looking forward to curling up with my sweet Tessa.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Good luck with the surgery Jan. Hope you're on your feet soon and feeling better than your dr said


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

JanB said:


> I just wanted to say I'd be MIA for a while. I'm having surgery tomorrow...a tonsillectomy (at my "advanced age"....YUCK!!). The surgeon said I'd be hopped up on narcotics for a full 2 weeks so if you see any strange posts, just ignore, lol!!
> 
> My DH is taking next week off to be with me. I have an AI disorder and I'm a bleeder, so I'm a little worried. And I know too much....
> 
> I originally thought this would be a great time for DH and Tessa to bond but they are bonded just fine now. She attacked him while ago and gave his face a good cleaning...so cute!


Jan,
You do EXACTLY as they instruct you. This is a very serious surgery for an adult. After my adult daughter's experience I have a whole different respect for tonsillectomy's.

I know you don't need to loose weight, but that is the plus side to this surgery if you did. <grin> Also, if you sang off key before, you might have a beautiful voice after. <grin>

My prayers will be with you.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery - 

Arlene


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jan, I'm sure all will go very well for you. Here's hoping you heal quickly and do take painkillers. They can be very helpful! ((((hugs)))) and get well soon.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan,

I am so sorry to hear that you are having a surgery tomorrow.
Sending good vibes for a very uneventful surgery and speedy recovery.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I hope all goes well and that you have a smooth surgery and easy recovery. 

Wanda


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

just checking to see how things went for ya!!!!!!


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

Hope you will be back to your old self soon!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Jan,

Best wishes for an easy surgery. Both my husband and I had our tonsils out when we were adults. Speaking for myself, it wasn't too bad. Had worse!

Suzy


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*Jan*

Hope the surgery went well. Praying you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Jan,

Hope the surgery went well. Thinking of you and praying for a quick recovery.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I just got a call from Jan's DH.

The surgery went well and she is home resting. She is having some pain so please continue to send healing vibes for a fast recoveryher way.

I told her DH that people were already starting to post thinking about her today and to please let her know we are all thinking of her.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the update Leeann! I've been thinking about Jan all day, I hope tomorrow is better and I hope the doctor ordered lots of ice cream and sherbet! heh.

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I remember that pain oh to well. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

get well soon!


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Jan,

You're in my thoughts. Wishing you a speedy recovery.

Eileen :hug:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

It gets better! Had mine out as an adult - no fun! but it gets better fast!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Jan- Glad its over, and GET WELL SOON!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm so glad Jan's DH called you Leann. I was thinking about her today and wishing her well. Hopefully the pain will diminish each day and she'll feel better soon.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jan, hope you don't have to suffer NEARLY like I had to. I felt great the first 3 days and then the pain just hit me like a hammer. But thank God you're in the U.S. where they give you strong pain meds!!! Hang in there, we miss you...


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Speedy recovery to you! Had mine out as an adult too. Yowzers, it hurt, but I lost lots of weight!:grouphug:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan,

Sending healing wibes your way, hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Leeann and all...can't sleep, waiting for time for drugs. (and yes, good drugs!) My sweet DH has set his alarm for every 2 hours to keep me dosed up. So thought I'd check in...been worrying about Gucci.

Tessa has been my snuggle bunny today but sometimes her puppiness wins out...luckily DH is here to play with her when the wildings hits 

I understand this is my GOOD day...

I SO appreciate all of you!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

JanB said:


> Thanks Leeann and all...can't sleep, waiting for time for drugs. (and yes, good drugs!) My sweet DH has set his alarm for every 2 hours to keep me dosed up. So thought I'd check in...been worrying about Gucci.
> 
> Tessa has been my snuggle bunny today but sometimes her puppiness wins out...luckily DH is here to play with her when the wildings hits
> 
> ...


Hope you feel better soon Jan!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan we will continue to send healing vibes your way:hug:

It's so great that your DH is staying home with you to help take care of you and Tessa during her puppiness.

My boys also want to send over hava kisses for a fast recovery.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jan, I just sent you a PM and full update on Gucci, she's doing better so you can now just focus on healing JAN :kiss: and staying plenty loopy on PK's. LOL Call in for some stronger stuff if you need it, there is no sense in living in pain when there are so many meds to help you!

Did I say Dumbo was painting my wall? LOL, Umm..it was a mural of Dumbo..but it did move! ound: Especially right when they roll you out of surgery and you see quadruple of everything! haha. 

I've heard that surgery is SOO much harder as an adult, I hope you don't have any complications!

Glad to hear Tessa is cuddling with you and DH is there to wear her out when she needs to play, that's the perfect scenario! If I am sick, Gucci will lay w/ me all day,but as soon as Rich gets home...its "party time".

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Jan, we are sending healing thoughts you're way....sure hope you have a speedy recovery. Take care of yourself, OK?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Hope you start feeling better soon Jan. :hug:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan,

Good to see you post. Feel better.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Aw, Jan. Sorry about you being in pain. That totally sucks! I hope you feel better very soon. (((hugs)))


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I hope you are feeling better....fast!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan, hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Jan!

I just saw this thread, I hope that you are making a speedy recovery!

:grouphug:

~Kristin


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope all went well! Get well soon!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, ugh, I'm actually worse, not better. I now think the first day was just like a really bad sore throat because the effects of the pain block were still working. I thought, OK, it's bad but I can handle this. Then the REAL excruciating pain started. I can't even swallow my own saliva, can't talk, and I'm in a narcotic haze most of the time. Also running a fever of around 101 now.

I can't read or focus on anything so when I'm not dozing I log on here and look at all the wonderful pics and try to catch up with what's going on in the forum. 

Tessa has been a sweetheart but DH goes back to work tomorrow so we'll see how I do with her all alone. 

Thanks for all the well wishes, I appreciate them all.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Feel better soon Jan!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh Jan, you poor baby!!! 

Sending healing vibes your way and hoping you'll fee much better soon. 
:hug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jan,

Sorry you're still feeling so lousy. If it weren't for the fever I'd think the weather (if yours is anything like it is on the east coast) would play a part. Changes in barometric pressure tend to make things worse. Take care of you and I hope tomorrow is a much better day.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jan, I'm sorry to hear that you are feeling miserable. I hope your pain starts to subside soon. How long did the doctors say the pain might last?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jan, hang in there. When I had my tonsils removed (at age 20) I felt the same way, the first 3 days were bad, but absolutely not as terrible as everyone described. And then: BOOM the excruciating pain hit me so bad not only I couldn't swallow my own saliva (like you), but I had a hard time breathing (even through my nose) without feeling like someone's pouring vinegar on my wounds. It's not funny at all and I'm sending you the strongest healing vibes possible!
Oh and after pretty much exactly 2 weeks all of a sudden the pain just dropped and I remember the first thing I ate was 3 Crepes with Nutella (3 french pan cakes with chocolate), LOL.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Maryam, that's exactly what my ENT told me...two weeks, which takes me to Christmas Day. I can't sleep well either, not just because of pain (pouring vinegar over the wounds describes it pretty well, as does sticking red hot pokers in my throat) ,but I get a weird choking sensation as I drop off to sleep then jerk awake. 

What really blows is all my friends are bringing me fabulous meals during my recuperation and I can't enjoy them! DH, however, is getting spoiled, lol!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jan, I totally understand your situation, believe me. I was sitting in front of a clock after 2.5 hours waiting for the 4 hours to be over to take the next load of drugs, I was like a junkie! The 2 good things about it are:
I lost weight (about 8 pounds) and more importantly I didn't run around on Penicillin every other month! 
Sending you good night healing vibes...


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Maryam, you just described my life. That last hour is unbearable. It's good to know this is survivable although I'm quite a bit older than 20  I was getting an infection once a month, needing 4 gm/day antibiotic to kick it. This HAD to be done and is the only thing getting me through it.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Jan- I hope you're feeling better soon! Hopefully you'll be able to enjoy your Christmas dinner!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Jan Did your dr. give you something for inflamation? Mine did and it did make a difference. Also he put me on an atibiotic right from the start. Did yours? Have your told yoour dr about the fever? I will pray for you tonight. I remember the "experience" well. I was about 35 so that was 6 years ago but the pain, taste, and smell. I told friends I had them removed so my breath wouldn't be terrible but that it had to get worse before it got better. I tried not to talk or open my mouth to breath. Drink grape jucie it helps prevent thrush from forming. Gargle with it also during the day. Goodnight.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jan,

I'm SO sorry you are still feeling rotten, and even worse :kiss: I've been thinking about you alot this weekend and wondering how you were doing since I was busy and didn't have time to check the forum.

Call your doctor and tell them the meds aren't working for the pain, they can give you something better or stronger! I know you how you feel having to turn down the great food when you tummy is grumbling hungry! Oh man, that does indeed suck! Freeze portions for later! 

I hope Tessa lets you get some rest, I bet she will...I think they are very instinctive! Get lots of rest!

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jan, just checking in to see how you are doing. I'm sorry it is so miserable. That's such an awful area to have surgery that I feel for you.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Jan.....I hope you are getting better and better every minute!!!! Jillee sends wet puppy kisses your way!!!! I will pray for you to get better real soon!!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Aw, sweetie, that is too bad you are in such pain.  I had my tonsils removed when I was 2 since I'd been getting terrible fevers and infections for almost a year, but they had to wait until I was old enough. Am I glad it got done then since I can't remember a thing about it! I deal with pain daily, and one of the things I hate most about getting a cold is the throat pain so I would really dread having to get surgery there. You poor thing!! ((((((Hugs))))

I agree with Kara - freeze some of that food so you can enjoy it later on! lol I hope you can get better meds or at least that this pain starts to diminish soon. You still have your sense of humor from what I've been reading in some of the threads, so that's good!! :biggrin1: Take care!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Katrina, no, no meds for inflammation. Probably because most of them can increase risk of bleeding and i'm already at risk. I have RA so am on some pretty heavy duty drugs for that. He did start me on an antibiotic and said a fever was to be expected, not to worry unless it's over 102.

If anything the pain is even worse today. And so weak from not eating. I really miss not having DH here with me. Tessa is a doll and sleeps with me a lot.

I've been tempted to call about the pain meds. They tell you to eat a regular diet, you'll heal quicker...HA! How can you do that when you can't even swallow spit?

One more week then the worst should be over......


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:hug: Oh,I'm so sorry Jan! :hug:
My heart is breaking for you.I know it's just awful.I was 17.Just keep thinking happy thoughts and Christmas etc.You will be back to yourself soon...and be better in the long run.What they did for me was make jello.....and then drink it when it was slightly warm.It tastes good and the warmth is soothing.Do try your hardest to make yourself swallow as you need something in your tummy.I haven't read the last 5 pages or so,but did you try the popsicles?

I'm praying for you here:angel:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, Jan  That's awful!

What about some potato soup? Even better with leeks and cheddar cheese melted on top? :kiss: Sorry to hear its even worse today! There is light at the end of the tunnel! I rarely, if ever..have throat infections now! They migrated to my EARS! ound: I'm a little old to get chronic ear infections, so maybe I should put tubes in too, ehh? lol

Aren't these Havs amazing when we are sick? Gucci just knows, and she won't bother me to go outside to potty or whine for food or to play, she's SO patient and goes with the flow.

She's all happy now since she just got a bath, I swear...she loves getting spiffed up and clean! Just NOT the process! 

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jan,

And call and tell them the meds aren't working and you can't eat or sleep!

The worst thing they can do is say no, but I doubt they will..they may just authorize you to take a higher dose w/ a refill, but its better than suffering and starving!

I know all too well about that, I starved myself down to 90 lbs because I was too stubborn to take pain meds, it just makes you feel more rotten!

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Jan, I'm so sorry to hear you are feeling so bad. I think you should call them and see if they can give you something for the pain. I hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan,

I hope you are feeling better this morning. If not, call your doctor and request something a little more potent!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Jan,

You poor dear. It hurts just hearing about your pain.

My DD had her tonsils out at age 20 and I remember giving her lots of popsicles, which did seem to help.
But to tell you the truth, your surgery sounds much worse than hers.
My sister has RA and so I understand @ the medication issues.
But do keep in touch with the doc regarding more pain medication.

Glad Tessa is being a comfort to you. 
These dogs are so sensitive to our pain and feelings.

Wishing you a better night tonight.
We're all sending healing vibes.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Jan,

Just found this thread! Hope you feel better soon!
1 week is along time to be away from a place like this... need to cath up on ALOT!!

Ryan


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone! The pain is not better but if I increase the dosage on my narcotics I get extremely nauseous and have to take Phenergan. They won't give me anything like Oxycontin which would probably do the trick. I've already lost 9# so I know I am feeling bad from not eating too.

Nan, my DS had his out at 19 and while he had an awful time (had to back to surgery for bleeding) he did bounce back quicker. It's much harder the older you get...

Thanks for all the well wishes. Today it's been one week so I am halfway there...the surgeon said to expect 2 weeks of hell. Thank goodness for the forum; it's my only form of entertainment and escape


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh Jan...I've been off and missed this thread. You're right, one down and one to go...this week will be easier I bet. Hopefully you'll feel a little better each day! Sending some get well prayers up for you!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Jan, I hope you are hanging in there....i have a friend who had his out recently and he said it was the worst pain he had ever experienced! It's true that it is much harder on you when you are older. Wow, 9 lbs. already....no food in your stomach can just exacerbate the problem.....especially where certain pain meds & antibiotics are concerned. You are a trooper Jan.....my prayers continue!!







Now go from that to this


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jan, I was thinking of you today and wondering how you are now that two weeks have passed. Are you feeling better?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, Jan.....how's that throat of yours doing?? All healed I hope, so you can get back to YAKKING.:blah:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I still have a very bad sore throat but that is a much appreciated improvement! I can live with a sore throat. I'm off the narcotics now so that alone makes me feel better. 

Vicki, your friend is right, the pain was the worst I've experienced and I have RA and have had a hysterectomy.

I saw the doc yesterday, I still have some scabs to come off so I still have a slight chance of bleeding but overall as an "elderly", not a childhood tonsillectomy, and with my compromised immune system I'm doing very well.

I "gained" 3 1/2 back when I began eating and drinking again 

Susan and Vicki, thanks for asking. I've turned the corner and am feeling human again!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad to hear you are on the mend. :whoo:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan,

Good to hear that you are on your well on your way to recovery.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan~ I'm glad to know you're doing so much better. I hope your recovery continues uneventfully.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Jan- So glad you're feeling better! :clap2:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yikes to the scabs part. Glad to hear you are feeling better though!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jan, I am happy to hear that you are feeling better now, even if not 100%. Hopefully you will be fully recovered soon! :hug:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Jan. Glad to hear you are feeling better. :whoo: Wishing you a happy healthy new year.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jan, I'm glad to hear you are feeling better. I hope the sore throat goes away for you so you can be back to 100%. 
Scabs in your throat sounds just awful! I hope those disappear quickly!!


----------

